# Thetford Disposal when Wild Camping



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

We are planning a summer tour of the Western Isles and are planning to stay at sites with facilities wherever possible, howether smaller isles like Barra have stopover sites with tap and public toilets only. Can we empty the thetford down a public toilet pan making sure not to block with regular flushing etc. Is this a no no or acceptable or what is the alternative, perhaps any Wildcampers can enlighten me on the how they dispose of and stay on the right side of everybody. we are relative newbies having stayed on sites with at least water and CDP point.
Thanks


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

I would suggest you have a SOG fitted to the Loo. This does away with the need for chemicals and therefore waste can be safely disposed of down Toilets, cesspits, buried or via normal site facilities. you can get one from outdoorbits and either fit it yourself or have it fitted.

Hope this helps and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't yet done any wildcamping but I don't see why you cannot use a public loo, after all when on sites the disposal point is very often a manhole cover which goes straight into the sewarage system. There's nothing on Thetford blue containers that indicate it is unwise to do so either.

JohnW


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Whoever says "yes its okay" is going to get slated by the pedantic brigade.

Anyway - as a last resort I'd have no quarms about doing it, as long as A I could get water into the tank to rinse it (not from fresh tap direct, but via bottle or something); B I could leave the place cleaner than I found it (e.g. we carry disinfecant/wipes etc). 

With chemical most of the content is liquid so unless you have different poo I'd not expect it to block! 

The chemical will get diluted enough not to cause issues.

(PS - I've been on campsites where the CDP is a "toilet" (and signed) - and also ones where its clear they are all connected)


----------



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, this would be a last resort situation for us anyway as we intend to empty where possible in CDP, but taking measures described by activecamper i could see no real problem in emptying in toilet pan. Does Thetford chemical additives have adverse effect in sewerage systems. We use bleach based products down our home loo and i suspect so do a good many of the cleaners in public facilities also.
Would it be better to use thetford green then to be more friendly.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The real no-no, I understand, with chemicals is that they shouldn't be put down into septic tanks, as they kill the bacteria which do the job. I don't know, but I guess it is possible that some public loos in remote places may be connected to a septic tank.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

I use normal loos to empty the Thetford when necessary and always do the final empty at the end of a trip at home in ours, and this will often be a fairly full one!. Never had a problem.

Agree with flushing a couple of times but when you empty it into the toilet you will tend to want to do it all in one go and the vast majority of the stuff just slides straight through round the bend and into the drains as there is nothing to cause a blockage. I use the green fluid.

Dead right to go equipped to clean up after emptying and remember it may splash back a bit as the loo is less accommodating than the larger basins provided at 'proper' sites. 

Splash back will be minimised if you get the spout well down into the loo bowl and against the side before you push the button to let the air in.

Also useful to use final flush to wash the outside of the spout by holding in the flush stream.

Hope to be in the Western Isles myself in the summer gazza, maybe we'll meet up somewhere disposing of something or other  

Have a great time.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Many campsites have septic tanks, too! We empty our cassette into our own septic tank occasionally (via a manhole cover & drain) & our bacteria are still happily digesting away down there, but we've always used Thetford Green & now Elsan Organic. I think the problem of splashing when rinsing is probably the thing to worry about!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Oldgazza,

Sorry to go slightly off topic - 

We're also planning a Western Isles trip this summer. Most likely to be the Calmac Hopscotch 8 ticket.

Not sure how long we'll need to do it all justice.

Have you picked up any tips for this sort of trip?

Thanks
Hez


----------



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Hezbez, just been scouring the net for info, hopscotch ticket looks good bet to me, we're going early June, bit worried about midges though, at least i can rest easy about emptying my waste if i get stuck, gonna stock up with thetford green so i can flush with a clear conscience.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

one thing about dumping in a public loo is the reaction one might get from members of the public :roll:  . We use a sog system so no chemicals are flushed down, but for example what happens when you park outside a public loo, casually removed the cassette and saunter into the gents (yes, it's always the men that empty the thetford!!) with it.,,,,,. And there's guy standing there, er, at the urinal, who regards you with some concern (carrying a large grey plastic container). Then you smile nervously at him and go into the cubicle, and dump it. Normally a bit smelly..... guy complains, horrified, and goes to the local council offices moaning about some nutcase dumping his bog.....
How do you get round that - er, embarrassmnet?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You leave it perfectly clean Mike.

PS the argument for being able to empty a sog equipped toilet ie no chemicals applies equally well for those using Biomagic or OxyActiion.

(the later two might smell better as well  )


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Oldgazza

We are potentially looking at the first week or two in June as well.
Maybe our paths will cross!

I've been to Lewis once in September and there were no midges (a wee bit too windy for them I think!).

I understand Huisnis Beach on Harris is a must see.

Regards
Hez


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Using a public loo is not a problem as long as you use a degree of discretion and observe polite niceties. We have done this on Mull in two different public loos. We chose 'low demand' times to empty, such as late evening. Best to wait until there is no-one else using the facilities if possible.

I suggest Thetford Green chemicals for the Highlands & Islands generally, as many places (campsites / CS etc) as well as some public loos are likely to be on septic tank drainage. In some cases, reed bed systems are being installed so best to keep away from blue chemicals at all times.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Having plastered myself from head to foot and the bathroom too, on the odd occasion I use the loo for emptying, I use a black bag cut up for the floor as the stuff, whatever colour stains the tile grout.

It did not save me from looking like a smurf.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I suppose there might be some problem dumping into a septic system, I don't really know, but as far as other dump sites are concerned I can't believe they aren't just directly connected to the normal sewer system.

For wildcamping people we have run into generally have a spare Thetford tank. With two kids we can't go much more than two days with one so we have bought a second one. Where to store the full one is the next problem.


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Staying on the Hebrides is a memorable experience. Certainly the best motorhome holiday we have ever had.

The friendliness of the people, the scenery, the food, the wildlife - it's another world from the hustle & bustle of the mainland.

We stayed for over two weeks, mostly on the Uists and Harris, with one night on a proper campsite, two at a YHA, the rest wild camping. Not sure that Lewis was worth the trek, we would rather have stayed further South.

Be sensible where you choose to stay, engage with the locals - you'll soon be taking on fresh water from a field corner or their garage/garden! Nothing was too much trouble for them - so helpful! They just want you to be there on their islands (and I do include Berneray, where we stayed in the YHA field for a fiver a night).

As far as toilet disposal is concerned, try to time your holiday to coincide with the official emptying points, see link below.

We went in May 2008, wore sandals, t-shirts and shorts on most days, saw no midges or rain; the whole trip went like a dream!

Have a great time!

http://www.cne-siar.gov.uk/hebrideanweb/documents/UandBCaravanLeaflet06.pdf


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Motorcaravaners are a bit like users of public toilets.

Some will blatantly walk past other wc users without washing their hands. 
Some will only wash their hands if others are looking .
Some will always wash their hands as a matter of course.
None will admit to not washing their hands.
Apply this to emptying toilets, and then you have it. :roll:


----------



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for that Buttons i will use the green then !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

